# Forum > MMO > Revelation Online Hacks|Cheats > [Guide] Revelation Online - Open Beta Review

## Veritable

> *Game Title:* Revelation Online
> *Developer:* NetEase Games
> *Publisher:* My.com


So the Open beta has been going on for a few days now, and I felt the need to play this game. There has been so many YouTubers talking about it, saying how awesome it is and can't wait for the Western version.

Well, Open Beta is here, and I am personally still waiting for the Western Version. Let me clarify.

The game's original language is Chinese. Chinese is very difficult to translate correctly to English. It's a time-consuming task, more-so than Korean is. So obviously when you try to take an MMO, there are going to be lots of various parts to translate. From Quest Dialog, to UI elements and also all of the Cinematic subtitles for hearing impaired to understand the story when a cgi cutscene goes on.

Now, in most games, that's where it ends, but lately a lot of MMO's have been doing voice acted quests, so there are actual voices saying the quests, or generally announcing things when you walk past them. This is so in this game as well, however, almost none of it has been voice-acted in English. So when you walk past a guy, the text bubble is in English, but the voice is speaking in Mandarin.

So lets break down a few of the main areas of the game, and how the translation has come thus far, then we'll talk about the actual game. Keep in mind, I am only Level 42 / 80 at this point (3 days in) and the highest level character is 48 I think right now Maybe a level 50 max.

Cinematic Quests and Movies (Text)
The text is all there, with a few minor errors which is to be expected from a translation. The subtitles are in English when there is dialog.

Cinematic Quests and Movies (Audio)
Some times it's English, sometimes it's Mandarin, but a lot of the time there just isn't anything. People are doing things, but there's no text and no audio, leaving you to wonder what's going on, or try to interpret by the actions going on in the cut scene.

Quest Text
Almost all of the actual text on the screen is readable. Maybe not 100% correct, but I give it abou a 90% completion at this point. There is the odd quest that has chinese questions and choices (multiple choice in the Guild Dailies for example), and a few main story line quests that have multiple choice responses. But over all it doesn't impact it much. You just keep choosing one, try to remember if you chose the House with Squid character one or not.

Here is an example of what it looks like:


Quest Audio
When it is there, it's in Chinese. I can't recall any quest audio that was in English. But there isn't a whole lot of these. It is usually just text and emotions (grunts and sounds of shock and awe).

UI Elements
The majority of the common areas you use are translated. But the biggest problem I have is that, you constantly get told to check out the "knowledge" base for more information. Well, let me show you exactly what it looks like.



The immediate response from me is... this should have been the very first translated/changed things. It shouldn't be a scroll with menu options on the top. That works fine for Chinese characters, but the English words are just broken up and difficult to read at a glance. Then you have the actual images being the Chinese versions, and the text isn't translated.

Now, this game is very complex. There are a lot of things to do, more than Blade and Soul in my opinion, and in order to figure out the actual game, I am lucky enough to get into a guild that helps and had alpha/beta players in it as well as sites like dulfy.net which has a LOT of English guides on how things work in the game. Definitely worth checking it out if you are interested in the game systems.

One of the most important screens, your character panel, thankfully is translated, even the tooltips on the attributes are translated so it's easily understood to a certain extent what each stat does.



Gameplay

The combat is fast paced, and interactive. I only messed with mouse and keyboard combat controls, because the mouse-to-move option is lame to play with and the other action based on (non-target like Tera) I am not a fan of generally. I might give it a try but my character is a healer so I am not sure how that would work. I assume that ranged dps would have a better time with the target combat system, while a melee dps would be better off with the action system.

Leveling is extremely fast up to a point. It felt like every 2-3 quests you were gaining a level. It was like this until about 25, then you start getting into the game quests and different modes. Around 20 you get a quest to join a guild, but I will talk about that later on. After 30 it starts to kind of get slow, unless you figure out all the Daily systems that you can do, and really maximize using all XP Boost items you get every day, as play time rewards and from quests.

Upgrading gear is similar to Blade and Soul. You can refine your gear to level +4 with a basic item, then you use another harder to obtain item to level +8. I am currently at +7 on my main hand weapon so I don't think it's that difficult yet. There are also weapon upgrades where you use your old yellow weapon (level 37) to upgrade to a level 39 or so weapon from what I hear, but I haven't done that yet (or at least don't have the quest to do it yet). Or I just can't find it cause of the quest system confusion but...

Questing system has a lot to be desired. For the most part, it's pretty self explanatory, and it has auto-pathing for quest objectives which help, because I found myself blazing through the quest dialog to get to the next part since I didn't want to sit there and read for 8 hours. There are a lot of cut scenes. If you have played the newer Final Fantasy games (like 8 and onward) where there's a lot of CGI scenes, it's the same thing but for the most part it's all in-game graphics. They don't look too bad, and even if there is no audio/text you can usually get a sense of what is going on without it based on the characters body expressions and actions.

The one problem with the questing system is the Active and Available tabs in the quest log. So as you level, you can actually look at the Available ones, and quests just magically POP UP there with no notification. There are quests in there that you should absolutely be doing, because they give gear upgrade items, or massive amounts of XP, but because the main story line mission has brought you away from those quest areas, you never see the quest markers. Of course, there is a plus, that it actually tells you these quests. Unlike games like WoW where if you leave a zone, you would have to re-visit it to see if there is a quest. Here at least they inform you and even allow you to auto-path to the location.

In the end, the poor leveling path design makes it necessary for this type of system to be introduced.

Crafting

So the crafting is interesting. Kind of reminds me of Guild Wars 2 systems, where in you don't just buy / gather some items and make the finished product. There are a few intermediary stages to crafting.

Here is an example:



So in this screenshot, I have the basic Turrent Components selected which isn't even the finished product (A Turret for Guild Battles). And even then, you need to create two items (the green items above) to craft it. The Green means it's easy to make, orange is medium difficulty (<100% chance) and the red is very difficult (usually < 50%).

The tabs on the left of the window have Chinese Text in videos and guides I have seen, so they haven't been translated. The Red Tab is like an over-view of all your skills, then the blue tab is where you unlock / advance your skills and abilities. Learning new recipes and buffs as you gather/craft.

The others are various stages of each skill sets and information about difficulty of gathering fish types and the likes.

There are two types of energy like in Archeage and Black Desert Online. But you can increase the speed they regenerate as you level up your crafting skills, and also the second energy type can be increased with crafted potions from alchemy. There is even one that will transfer 60 of energy type 1 to 30 of energy type 2. So there are ways to deal with it and it's not as hard-cut as BDO where you just stay online to regain energy. There are other alternatives as you get higher crafting at least.

But yes, you have to buy some premium item to be able to gain while offline. This game doesn't have a run-in-background like BDO does, so you minimize it. At least you can limit background FPS to like 1 if you want, so it reduces cpu cycles, but it would be really nice to just flat out disable the render like BDO does.

Both crafting and gathering require energy, and depending on the level of item you are gathering/crafting, the energy costs go up/down. For example, a low level herb my cost 0.5 and 1 of energy types, while the next one is 5 and 7 of each type respectively. Crafting seems to use a lot more, like 10 to 30 energy per craft depending on level. So it is invaluable to have two characters, one for crafting and one for gathering. That way you can efficiently utilize your energy until you get enough levels where maybe it'll regen enough that it won't matter to your character.

Dungeons (Raids)

There are many different ways to do group content in this game. You can do a trial solo-player mode version, but the group versions (Normal/Hard/Godmode+) require a group and give much more XP rewards and items than the solo. It does seem to be in-line with the reward vs. group system, and finding groups is extremely easy.

There are also solo-player Trials that are like waves of mobs you have to defeat, and each tier is locked by player level. Each tier grants higher and higher rewards. This is very similar to Blade and Soul's Tower of Mushu (I think that was the name of it). Where you go up the tower levels defeating each boss. Similar design philosophy, but the difficulty unlocks by level adds a fresh feeling to it, where you can just go through each one. And there's rankings on the server by score  :Smile: 

PvP Battlegrounds and Arena

I managed to get into a few battlegrounds, but haven't tried any arena yet. There is a glitch right now where we can't do premade 10v10 battlegrounds, so unfortunately it's hit and miss with your guild mates if you end up on the same team or not. Really frustrating.

I would show you the 10v10 one, but it looks like they change every day. Right now there is a 20v20 map up and I haven't done it yet today. But the 10v10 one feels like Paladins or League of Legends/Dota, where you have a boss base, there are minions that come along a path to a point towards the enemy base, and you can kill players. Kind of neat. There are even side-paths not shown on the map that you can use to flank behind the enemy which we used extensively to take out the enemy teams healers.

There are actually objectives to complete, but in the one match, we just killed the enemy players until we won, even though they completed a lot of objectives on the map and we did none.

Battlefield Screen



So from this screenshot, in the 20v20 battleground, there is "Application" which is solo queue, and the "Application 2" seems to be like 5 man group queue, and if you have 20 people you could use the "Group" button. Not sure what Squad is but... yea. different queuing options are available.

Arena Screen



Times of Starting is kind of interesting. It'll make it so that everyone will be doing it. So if you want to do PvP you know when to sign up. If you want to gather, you can go gather when this time arrives, so hopefully there will be less people stealing your node spawns.  :Big Grin: 

Cash Shop

The cash shop has the ability to convert In-game currency to premium currency and the price varies. Yesterday they were 100 Imperial Coins (In-Game currency) for 1 Aurum (Premium Currency). There are starter packs that were on sale for 398 and 98 Aurum, which if you bought the 398 one it gives you 60k currency, then you could convert that currency to 98 Aurum and buy the starter pack and still come out on-top. You could do this once per character. Today, however, it is up to 190 and is less enticing, but when it goes over 200 it's not worth it.

So yes, it is possible to get premium items for in-game currency with little hassle. The items are Experience boosts and items to upgrade your gear, but I haven't seen any flat out Power Boost items. So it's really not bad. The amount that you would have to spend to be OP is outrageous so ... Unless you are spending thousands of dollars on items (You can get 9000 Aurum for $110), then I don't think there's going to be many people using it in this way. If they do, then you know what, all the power to them. For example, the 398 starter pack is actually 1410 Aurum normally and it has a couple XP boosts in it. Pretty nice but easy to obtain in a day or two with in-game currency. It is fair to me.

There are tonnes of other game mechanics that I won't go into, because there are quite frankly too many to mention. There are vendor rep for rewards, character Wings is its own system. There is also a Soul Grid reminiscent of the Blade and Soul Soul Shield system. Gem Sockets. Yea, it goes on and on.

As always though, if there are any questions and you aren't playing the Open Beta, then feel free to ask and I will try to inform you with what you ask.

----------


## Veritable

** Update: After over a week of playing, the game is starting to feel more and more like Blade and Soul as far as gear progression.

Though, the gating is real.

The dungeons you need to run to get items for purchasing upgrade materials, makes you feel minuscule. If you are not in a supportive guild (Which is a massive part of the game), then you will fall far behind very quickly.

The guilds are such a huge part of the game, due to the buffs and bonus' you get for doing guild combat, world bosses, and the constant shifting of power outside of normal guild vs. guild wars, that not being in a top guild is a death sentence for those who want to be on top.

Then you have the fact that there are a limited number of members allowed in a guild at any time, though it grows in number as your guild progresses. If you aren't progressing your guild fast enough, you will never have the membership required to take control.

The top guilds will always have the advantage, leaving guilds punishes you, and you can't just start your own, because you will be so far behind at that point... yea.

Honestly, if you don't play on launch and are not able to get in one of the top guilds, you won't be enjoying yourself in the game. It's too centralized upon this fact and the limiting factors I mentioned basically make this a launch-or-bust title.

----------

